# Maumee River



## jhart87 (May 13, 2013)

I am starting to get more into fishing and was going to try and do some fishing out by the damn and other places on the river. I was wondering what fish i can get out there and what bait/lure i need to catch them any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

which dam are you going to fish at on the Maumee


----------



## jhart87 (May 13, 2013)

The one in Grand Rapids and other various parks i found around that area all up and down Route 65


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

At Grand Rapids drift minnows under a bobber in the deep holes. You can catch white bass, sheephead, catfish, and the occasional walleye.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you know where to look you can also catch smallmouth, crappie and gills on the river too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zeezbrah (May 23, 2013)

i fished the dam in grand rapids earlier this week and you can catch pretty big sheephead almost every cast there. If you find the holes you can get some decent sized cats. Also accidentally snagged a few big carp while fishing right along the dam.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Throw a 16th oz jig head and a 2 in chartreuse tail and you can catch anything that swims in the river. Caught a 5,8 and 10 lb channel cat on one yesterday,not 2 mention a couple small smallies, some white bass, a 5 lb sheepshead, and a nice sucker. 6 lb test and a 7' 6" med. light action rod.
Wind was a bitch though. About enough to knock you down


----------



## fishdad (Apr 10, 2013)

has anyone been fishing at Independence Dam in Defiance lately? if so, what is working there? thanks for any help.


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I fished for 4 hours near Sidecut. I ended up with a dozen white bass and C/R 4 smallmouth. We need rain. I have never seen the Maumee low enough to wade across in May. All the WB were males so the females are on the way (hopefully).


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

homerun said:


> I fished for 4 hours near Sidecut. I ended up with a dozen white bass and C/R 4 smallmouth. We need rain. I have never seen the Maumee low enough to wade across in May. All the WB were males so the females are on the way (hopefully).


Males taste better to me tho.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Couldn't believe it... Storm blowing through, lightening around, couple of diehards fishing west of the 475 bridge.
SMH. :thumbdown:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Couldn't believe it... Storm blowing through, lightening around, couple of diehards fishing west of the 475 bridge.
> SMH. :thumbdown:
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

What's the fishing been like? I'm thinking about heading down tomorrow. Need the feeling of tight lines and could use fertilizer as well


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishing around the 475 bridge east or west is about impossible. Too much moss and cottonwood floating down the river. Had to get downstream to get into fish.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Fished Tuesday evening a little downriver from the boat launch at Schroeder. While not really great I still managed 9 WB & 2 WP. The neat thing was I did get a FO WB finally. I used a single jig (1/16 oz) because of the snags but also because of the cottonwood & the moss. It made it hard to get off at times.

Across the river at Bluegrass a guy appeared to be doing quite well. I hope he had fun carring his fish back across the island. Plus cleaning. At least i had the good sense to only save 2 for sandwiches.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I have never really understood how to tell the difference between a WB and WP. Can I get some help with that. I know I think the WP taste better!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The black bars that run down the side of a white bass are not broken. White perch also have a yellowish tint to their bellies.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

LatinoHeat said:


> I have never really understood how to tell the difference between a WB and WP. Can I get some help with that. I know I think the WP taste better!














> The white perch has a similar body shape as the closely related white bass but has no dark stripes along its sides. They have a completely silver body with a darker back and lighter colored belly.














> White bass are silvery in color and have a milky white belly. In addition, they have six or more dark lateral stripes on the sides and back. Usually only a single stripe reaches the tail compared to multiple stripes reaching the tail of striped bass or hybrids between the two. White perch have no stripes.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


>


Great info. Thanks


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Does the Maumee get a significant steelhead run? I've heard people say that it gets quite a few, but I have also heard people say it never gets anything. Also, do salmon ever run up the Maumee?

Thanks


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The maumee river does get a few stray steelhead and salmon. Not enough to really target though, most of them are caught while fishing for other species.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

